# visa cancellation copy



## johny100

i am needing any one's advice on how i can obtain a copy of my visa cancellation that was done today (dec 22, 2010). i worked for 6 six years in a reputable supermarket company here in dubai. last month i accepted an offer letter from a company of the same job title and right away submitted to them my acceptance letter. and when i came to our HR office and asked for a copy of cancellation as soon as they finnished the process, thru the net, the hr staff refused saying "THE COMPANY IS NOT ISSUING ANY COPY OF VISA CANCELLATION." is this legal? what action should i take? 

pls help me.

thanks.


----------



## Maz25

In order for your visa to be cancelled, you need to hand over your original passport to your company. The Ministry of Labour will stick a cancellation notice over the original visa and once you have your passport back, you can simply make a copy of this yourself.

You cannot cancel a visa through the Internet as the original visa and passport need to be provided for the cancelation to take place.


----------



## johny100

*thank you*

thank you, sir.
that means i have to go to the airport to do that ( or is there any other place to do it???) and so definetely i have to exit UAE. that could be a problem since i need to go to the new company who likes to hire me. now what should i do?




Maz25 said:


> In order for your visa to be cancelled, you need to hand over your original passport to your company. The Ministry of Labour will stick a cancellation notice over the original visa and once you have your passport back, you can simply make a copy of this yourself.
> 
> You cannot cancel a visa through the Internet as the original visa and passport need to be provided for the cancelation to take place.


----------



## Maz25

johny100 said:


> thank you, sir.
> that means i have to go to the airport to do that ( or is there any other place to do it???) and so definetely i have to exit UAE. that could be a problem since i need to go to the new company who likes to hire me. now what should i do?


You cannot cancel your own visa - only your sponsor can do that for you. Cancellation of your visa is nothing more than your company canceling their sponsorship. There is no need for you to go to the airport and certainly no need to exit the country - you simply need to hand over your passport to your company's PRO and they will follow the correct procedure to get the visa cancelled. Once the visa has been cancelled, the PRO will hand your passport back to you and you are from that point, free to take up a new job and get a new visa.

Your new company cannot sponsor you if you are still under your previous employer's sponsorship. You cannot have 2 visas running concurrently. Have your first visa cancelled and once you have your passport back, hand it to your new employer who will start the process to get you a new visa.


----------



## anwarm.aziz

*Visa Cancellation*

From you side you should give them a copy of your new contract and they should give a copy of your Visa Cancellation letter+ copy of the page of cancellation so your new company can proceed with your new Employment visa process.
Normally they will keep your original passport with them till you get your new employment visa.
You didn't mention how you resigned (You should submit letter to your manager)? What's your contract type (Limited, limited) .
I keep advising other to contact Ministry of labor (They have toll free number) .They are very helpful and aware about all details.
Regards,
Anwar Aziz


----------



## johny100

that's a really good to know. thanks. this is my worry because i always hear from evreyone who resigns that the final thing to do is to meet the PRO at the airport and head back to hometown. i mean is this really the procedure? i'm confused at how the 30 day grace period will apply after cancellation.



Maz25 said:


> You cannot cancel your own visa - only your sponsor can do that for you. Cancellation of your visa is nothing more than your company canceling their sponsorship. There is no need for you to go to the airport and certainly no need to exit the country - you simply need to hand over your passport to your company's PRO and they will follow the correct procedure to get the visa cancelled. Once the visa has been cancelled, the PRO will hand your passport back to you and you are from that point, free to take up a new job and get a new visa.
> 
> Your new company cannot sponsor you if you are still under your previous employer's sponsorship. You cannot have 2 visas running concurrently. Have your first visa cancelled and once you have your passport back, hand it to your new employer who will start the process to get you a new visa.


----------



## johny100

*obtaining the copy of cancellation is vague*

it's unlimited contract. i submitted to our manager my notice of resignation a month ago. it ended on dec 21. like i said before they already refused to give me a copy of my cancellation. now they told me to get a ticket, and they will call me as soon as end of service payment is ready. i will try to call the MOL.
thanks sir.



anwarm.aziz said:


> From you side you should give them a copy of your new contract and they should give a copy of your Visa Cancellation letter+ copy of the page of cancellation so your new company can proceed with your new Employment visa process.
> Normally they will keep your original passport with them till you get your new employment visa.
> You didn't mention how you resigned (You should submit letter to your manager)? What's your contract type (Limited, limited) .
> I keep advising other to contact Ministry of labor (They have toll free number) .They are very helpful and aware about all details.
> Regards,
> Anwar Aziz


----------



## Maz25

johny100 said:


> it's unlimited contract. i submitted to our manager my notice of resignation a month ago. it ended on dec 21. like i said before they already refused to give me a copy of my cancellation. now they told me to get a ticket, and they will call me as soon as end of service payment is ready. i will try to call the MOL.
> thanks sir.


I suggest that you call the Ministry of Labour if your old company is being difficult but just a few facts to put your mind at ease.

1. Your contract ended when you resigned (and worked your notice period) and you additionally worked for them for 6 years. Therefore, you do NOT need an NOC from them and you are free to take up employment with another company.

2. The 30 days grace starts from the date of cancellation of your visa. Effectively, you have 30 days to either leave the country or as in your case, find a new job and obtain an new employment visa.

3. You do not need a ticket. Even if you were leaving the country, it would have been the COMPANY'S responsibility to get you a ticket to go home, NOT yours. As you have already told them that you are taking up a new job, then they do NOT owe you a ticket and your certainly do NOT need to buy a ticket to go anywhere.

4. Your company should pay your gratuity before they cancel your visa. Once you sign the cancellation form, you are actually confirming that they have paid you and that you have no more recourse to seek any sum of money from the company.

It sounds like you have a very bitter employer on your hands. The MoL will be able to advise you and contact your old employer on your behalf if they are acting outside of the law.

Good luck.


----------

